# Size 16 Double EE NON SLIP SHOES PLS



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

yep, you know what they say about a man with big feet...he wears big shoes. Anyone have a line on oversize footwear that is non slip? heh, Crocs don't make 'em my size and these Timberlands that fit fine landed me on my backside. Non-slip my aching back, whom do I sue? Anyway, sure I am not the only mutant out there. any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

Try red wing they are expensive but pretty good boots


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

My 15 yr old son has size 16 w feeties. We go with Zappos.com for shoes. 
As far as kitchen shoes, give them a try also, Eastbay.com has larger sizes too.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im 6'3'' 180 lbs and I have a size 13 foot. I know how you feel. Its hard enough finding normal every day shoes let alone kitchen shoes. 

I have my crocs bistro (which run a size or 2 smaller then your normal foot size) I LOVE THEM. Best 40 dollars ive ever spent. So comphy, casual yet no slip and spill resistant. 

Check them out, theyre amazing, I know how alot of people feel about crocs, which I always have untill I got me a pair, I wouldnt buy any other style. 

Theyre cheap so if you buy them and dont like them just throw them in the back of your closet. 

Give em a shot, you have my word. :talk:


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

had my mom the shoe salesperson check it out, Crocs don't come in my size. may have to look at the redwings again.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

They dont come in atleast a 14? Because Im telling you, I have between a size 13 and 14 foot normaly and my crocs are 11s and fit perfect, infact are a little big.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I swear by Shoes For Crews. And, yes, they carry large sizes. All of my students are required to buy SFC and they never complain. They are reasonably priced, durable and quality-made.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

I wear Birkenstock size 12, you may wanna look into them. my opinion is there the best for slip and comfort. birkenstock.com


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

birkenstocks are nice just pricey. your looking at abouy 80 bucks.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

80 is cheap for birkenstocks, lol...The way I look at is comfort has no price. Being on your feet for the hours we put in, with those shoes for me the days of that sore feeling in the back of my heal or at the bottom of my toes are gone, no more limping after work..Plus I have had mine for 3 years and there like brand new, and i'm known to wqrk alot of hours.

I even bought a pair of there sandels for $72 three days ago, worth it.


----------

